# DAFV Pressemeldung zum geforderten Aal-Fangverbot



## MarkusZ (8. November 2021)

Bei aller Liebe, wer droht bei einem Fangstopp für Aale die Unterstützung für Dinge wie Aaltaxi, Habitatverbesserung , Forschungsförderung etc. beenden zu wollen, hat sich m.E. selbst entlarvt.


----------



## smithie (9. November 2021)

Gibt es Untersuchungen dazu, welchen ca. Anteil die verschiedenen Einflussfaktoren (Wasserkraft, Glasaal Abfischung, Angler, Habitatverluste, etc.) haben?


----------



## Wünschelrute (9. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe, wer droht bei einem Fangstopp für Aale die Unterstützung für Dinge wie Aaltaxi, Habitatverbesserung , Forschungsförderung etc. beenden zu wollen, hat sich m.E. selbst entlarvt.


Kann man so sehen - aber es könnten ja auch die sich selbst Tierschützer nennenden Vereine oder gar Kreis, Land oder Bund die Finanzierung für derartiges übernehmen. Ein Angelverein ist nun mal kein reiner Tierschutzverein. Ich verstehe deine Argumentation, aber nur darauf bezogen, wie man durch eine solche Aussage öffentlich dasteht. Inhaltlich hat die Aussage meine volle Unterstützung.


----------



## MarkusZ (9. November 2021)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> wie man durch eine solche Aussage öffentlich dasteht.


Bei dieser Pressemeldung geht es ja vorwiegend um die Öffentlichkeitswirkung und da sehe schon einen gewissen negativen touch.

Selbst als Angler kommen mir da einge Argumente sehr konstruiert vor.


----------



## rippi (9. November 2021)

Ich finde die Stellungnahme gut.


----------



## MarkusZ (9. November 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich finde die Stellungnahme gut.


Da wirst Du wohl nicht der einzige Angler sein, der so denkt.

In Bezug auf die Ankündigung alle Anstrengungen zum Aalschutz beenden zu wollen, wenn ein Fangstopp kommt, sehe ich das halt anders,

Aber das sind halt persönliche Ansichten, die muss niemand teilen.


----------



## Mooskugel (9. November 2021)

Es geht, denke ich hauptsächlich darum, dass viele der Tätigkeiten auf ehrenamtlicher Basis durchgeführt werden. Wie soll ich die Leute motivieren tätig zu werden, wenn sie keinen Vorteil davon haben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe, wer droht bei einem Fangstopp für Aale die Unterstützung für Dinge wie Aaltaxi, Habitatverbesserung , Forschungsförderung etc. beenden zu wollen, hat sich m.E. selbst entlarvt.


Wobei hat der sich entlarvet? Ein Anglerverband zu sein und nicht der NABU? Wenn es ein Fangverbot für Aal geben sollte,werde ich das in unserem Verein ganz simpel handhaben: Ein Besatz mit Aal wird nicht mehr stattfinden. Den Bestand von Barbe und Nase stützen wir gern weiter mit Vereinsmitteln, aber wer gegen die Interessen der Angler entscheidet (wie schon bzgl. des Dorsches zugunsten der Fangflotten an der Ostsee geschehen), wird bitte nicht von Anglern finanziert. Stellt die Wasserkraftwerke ab, die tonnenweise Fisch töten und keinen nennenswerten Anteil an der Stromerzeugung liefern, schafft Durchgängigkeit an den Wehren, dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## feko (9. November 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Es geht, denke ich hauptsächlich darum, dass viele der Tätigkeiten auf ehrenamtlicher Basis durchgeführt werden. Wie soll ich die Leute motivieren tätig zu werden, wenn sie keinen Vorteil davon haben.


Das kann ich dir sagen. 
Wir sollen nicht motiviert werden sondern genau das Gegenteil. 
Die Leute die einen kompletten Aalfangstopp fordern wollen auch das sonstige Fische nicht gefangen werden. 
Besonders in der Angelfischerei.


----------



## feko (9. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wobei hat der sich entlarvet? Ein Anglerverband zu sein und nicht der NABU? Wenn es ein Fangverbot für Aal geben sollte,werde ich das in unserem Verein ganz simpel handhaben: Ein Besatz mit Aal wird nicht mehr stattfinden. Den Bestand von Barbe und Nase stützen wir gern weiter mit Vereinsmitteln, aber wer gegen die Interessen der Angler entscheidet (wie schon bzgl. des Dorsches zugunsten der Fangflotten an der Ostsee geschehen), wird bitte nicht von Anglern finanziert. Stellt die Wasserkraftwerke ab, die tonnenweise Fisch töten und keinen nennenswerten Anteil an der Stromerzeugung liefern, schafft Durchgängigkeit an den Wehren, dann reden wir weiter.


Niemand stellt Wasserkraftwerke ab. 
Stattdessen wird mit ständigen neuen Gängeleien versucht einen Sündenbock zu finden.


----------



## fishhawk (9. November 2021)

Hallo,


Mooskugel schrieb:


> Wie soll ich die Leute motivieren tätig zu werden, wenn sie keinen Vorteil davon haben.


Gibt auch einige  Angler, die den Vorteil von Hege und Pflege nicht nur im späteren Herausfangen sehen.

Wir haben z.B. am Wochenende erst Biotopfische für eines unserer Naturgewässer beim Züchter abgeholt und gesetzt obwohl die nicht geangelt werden dürfen.  Auf Erstattung der Spritkosten aus der Vereinskasse haben wir verzichtet.

Ähnlich sehen das wohl auch die Macher und Unterstützer der Wiederansiedlungsprojekte für Lachs und Stör.  Die dürfen ja auch noch lange nicht gefangen werden.  Trotzdem investieren die viel Arbeit, Zeit und Geld.

Manche Angler gehen zum Stausee, wenn er abgesenkt wird, um geschützte Muscheln aus dem Schlamm zu sammeln und wieder ins  Wasser zu befördern.  Das bringt zwar keine Vorteile, aber dreckige Klamotten.


----------



## Astacus74 (9. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ähnlich sehen das wohl auch die Macher und Unterstützer der Wiederansiedlungsprojekte für Lachs und Stör. Die dürfen ja auch noch lange nicht gefangen werden. Trotzdem investieren die viel Arbeit, Zeit und Geld.


aber wenn es funktioniert dann darf man sich freuen wieder auf Lachs und Stör zu fischen, wird zwar dauern aber Angler sind geduldig und mit
entsprechenden Mindestmaßen und Mengenbegrenzungen sollte das klappen



fishhawk schrieb:


> Gibt auch einige Angler, die den Vorteil von Hege und Pflege nicht nur im späteren Herausfangen sehen.
> 
> Wir haben z.B. am Wochenende erst Biotopfische für eines unserer Naturgewässer beim Züchter abgeholt und gesetzt obwohl die nicht geangelt werden dürfen. Auf Erstattung der Spritkosten aus der Vereinskasse haben wir verzichtet.





fishhawk schrieb:


> Manche Angler gehen zum Stausee, wenn er abgesenkt wird, um geschützte Muscheln aus dem Schlamm zu sammeln und wieder ins Wasser zu befördern. Das bringt zwar keine Vorteile, aber dreckige Klamotten.


Da stimme ich dir zu aber wenn du im Verein sowas vorschlägst rennst nicht nur offne Türen ein, es gibt halt solche und solche Angler.
Bei verwertbaren Fischen (Aal, Lachs, Meerforelle und Stör) da möchte man dann doch auch mal gern den einen oder anderen entnehmen,
wenn der Bestand es zuläßt.

Das Wanderhindernise und Wasserkraftwerke durchgängig bzw. so gebaut werden das sie keine Fische schreddern das wird dauern.

Luchse, Wölfe, Kormorane und Co. sind halt Prestigeträchtiger als so'n paar olle Fische.
Naturschutz hört halt an der Wasseroberfläche auf, da ist es einfacher halt erst mal alles zu verbieten.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Bereits 2019 hat der ICES erkannt, dass der Bestandsrückgang nach Einführung der EU-Aalverordnung im Jahr 2007 seit 2011 gestoppt wurde. Hinweise auf eine gesteigerte fischereiliche Mortalität, die plötzlich ein Fangverbot rechtfertig, lassen sich in der neuen ICES Fangempfehlung nicht finden. Die plötzliche Neuausrichtung der ICES Fangempfehlung ist für den DAFV folglich nicht nachvollziehbar.


Ich frag mich für wen das nachvollziehbar ist.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Die Glasaalwilderei an den europäischen Atlantikküsten und die anschließenden illegalen Exporte nach Asien



Meiner Meinung nach muß dort was geschehen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## MarkusZ (10. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein Anglerverband zu sein und nicht der NABU?


Genau.

Bisher hat der DAVF ja versucht in der Öffentlichkeit als Natur- und Umweltschutzverband wahrgenommen zu werden, der sich dem Schutz und Erhalt der heimischen Fauna/Flora und Ökosysteme der Gewässer verpflichtet fühlt.

Da passen solche Statements nicht ins Bild.

Für ne reine Anglerlobby natürlich schon.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Fangverbot für Aal geben sollte,werde ich das in unserem Verein ganz simpel handhaben: Ein Besatz mit Aal wird nicht mehr stattfinden.


Ist logisch, denn dann dürfte es schwierig werden überhaupt an Besatz zu kommen, zumindest auf legale Weise.  Eine künstliche Nachzucht von besatzfähigen Aalen gibt es m.W. ja nicht.

Für den Laichfischbestand wird das keine Auswirkung haben, denn laut Herrn Padberg erreicht ja keiner der Aale aus den mittelfränkischen Gewässern die Sargassosee.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Den Bestand von Barbe und Nase stützen wir gern weiter mit Vereinsmitteln


Ist zwar durchaus löblich, aber da man diese Fische trotz Status und Fördersätzen zwischen 80-90% weiterhin fangen darf, sehe ich das jetzt nicht als Prestigeobjekt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Für den Laichfischbestand wird das keine Auswirkung haben, denn laut Herrn Padberg erreicht ja keiner der Aale aus den mittelfränkischen Gewässern die Sargassosee.


Was Hans da behauptet, ist einfach falsch. Das hab ich ihm auch schon mehrfach gesagt. Das ist von ihm wohl als Überspitzung gedacht, um klarzumachen, dass den Aalen auf dem Weg zur Sargassosee viele Hindernisse in den Weg gelegt werden, aber inhaltlich einfach falsch. Wenn dem so wäre, müsste der Verband hinterfragen, warum er Glasaalbesatz mit 50% Förderung stützt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ist zwar durchaus löblich, aber da man diese Fische trotz Status und Fördersätzen zwischen 80-90% weiterhin fangen darf, sehe ich das jetzt nicht als Prestigeobjekt.


Welcher Angler nimmt denn bitte Nasen oder Barben zur Verwertung mit? In meinem Verein wurden in den vergangenen 10 Jahren genau Null Barben und Nasen entnommen. Bei 400 Anglern. Die wollen nicht mal die Osteuropäer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Bisher hat der DAVF ja versucht in der Öffentlichkeit als Natur- und Umweltschutzverband wahrgenommen zu werden, der sich dem Schutz und Erhalt der heimischen Fauna/Flora und Ökosysteme der Gewässer verpflichtet fühlt.* Das stimmt, aber die Betonung liegt auf "bisher"*
> 
> ...


Ich bin ja eigentlich bekannt dafür, dass ich dem DAFV sehr kritisch gegenüber stehe, aber diese Haltung finde ich jetzt absolut gut und richtig


----------



## MarkusZ (10. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, müsste der Verband hinterfragen, warum er Glasaalbesatz mit 50% Förderung stützt.


Wenn man überlegt welche Gewässer der Verband selbst mit Glassaalen besetzt, scheint es dabei eher nicht auf Nachhaltigkeit anzukommen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In meinem Verein wurden in den vergangenen 10 Jahren genau Null Barben und Nasen entnommen


Dann könntet ihr die ja z.B. ganzjährig schonen und hättet ein schönes  Prestigeobjekt.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Welcher Angler nimmt denn bitte Nasen oder Barben zur Verwertung mit?


Hab ich schon gesehen, auch bei Fischereiaufsehern.


----------



## MarkusZ (10. November 2021)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> diese Haltung finde ich jetzt absolut gut und richtig


Wird spannend, ob das Absicht war und nun ein dauerhafter Richtungswechsel wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Welcher Angler nimmt denn bitte Nasen oder Barben zur Verwertung mit? In meinem Verein wurden in den vergangenen 10 Jahren genau Null Barben und Nasen entnommen. Bei 400 Anglern. Die wollen nicht mal die Osteuropäer.


Nase geht ja noch, aber Barbe ist wahrlich kein Genuss.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Wird spannend, ob das Absicht war und nun ein dauerhafter Richtungswechsel wird.


das hoffe ich auch,


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. November 2021)

Fakt ist, hier positioniert sich der DAFV ganz klar pro Angler und und klar gegen NABU und Co. das möchte ich auch ausdrücklich würdigen.


----------



## thanatos (10. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nase geht ja noch, aber Barbe ist wahrlich kein Genuss.


Meinen Hühnern wäre das sicher egal ( beide Arten gibt es hier nicht ) meinen Katzen 
nicht -die sind Feinschmecker 
ich verstehe in diesem Fall nicht wo da eine Notwendigkeit besteht sie zu schützen , wenn
es ihr Habitat ist werden sie dort auch bleiben und sich mehren .


----------



## MarkusZ (10. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Ich verstehe in diesem Fall nicht wo da eine Notwendigkeit besteht sie zu schützen


Die 80-90%  Zuschüsse aus dem Artenhilfsprogramm gibt es nur, wenn die Fischart in dem betreffenden Gewässer den Staus "gefährdet" hat.

Das könnten manche Beobachter schon kritisch sehen, wenn einerseits Laichfische gefangen werden dürfen, andererseits dann aber Besatz bezuschusst wird.


----------



## MarkusZ (10. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was Hans da behauptet, ist einfach falsch.


Da hast Du wohl recht.

Am Main gibt es 34 Kraftwerke. Wie es damit  an Regnitz/MD-Kanal aussieht, weiß ich nicht so ganz genau, dürften aber auch noch ein paar WKA dazu kommen.. 

Bei durschnittlich 20% Verlust pro Kraftwerk wären das nicht 100% sondern nur ca. 99,95% .

Könnten evtl. schon einige wenige Aale die Nordsee erreichen.


----------



## feko (10. November 2021)

Auf jeden Fall zu wenig


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. November 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall zu wenig


aber dennoch sehr wichtig zur Arterhaltung.


----------



## feko (10. November 2021)

Kraftwerke waren in der Natur der Aale nie vorgesehen....
Entnahme hingegen schon.. Sei es Reiher, Mensch oder sonstige Präderatoren.
Der Industrialisierung kann bzw konnte kaum eine heimische Wanderfischart was entgegen setzen.
Die Evolution war auf so harte Einschnitte nicht eingestellt.
Von der Ausbeutung der Glasaale ganz zu schweigen.

Vg


----------



## hans albers (12. November 2021)

naja entnahme schon , aber nicht in dem maße.


----------



## Influenza (12. November 2021)

Also wenn ich den Text richtig deute ist nur vom Jahr 2022 die rede?
Wäre das nicht okay in Kombination mit Maßnahmen wie Babyaale aussetzen?
Dann hätten ja alle was davon. 

Auf der andeen Seite geht es aber sicherlich nicht darum wirklich eine Lösung zu finden, sondern populische Ziele durchzuboxen.
Ist schon Schade das Angler dämonisiert werden, Wasserkraftwerke sind aber cool.
Dabei würde ich mich mit Natürschützern auf jeden Fall auf der selben Seite sehen. 
Vorausgesetzt man ist für Kompromisse bereit die auch wirklich dem Aalbestand helfen. 
Verbote habe noch nie etwas gebracht. Siehe Canabis. Ist zwar jetzt ein ganz anderes Feld, aber wer kiffen will wird kiffen.
Und wer auf Aal angeln will wird auch dies tun. Bei beiden Dingen ist ja das Risiko erwischt zu werden überschaubar.

Ich selbst habe gerade erst mit dem Angeln angefangen und dummerweise will ich selber gerade auf Aal angeln. Aber ich könnte wenn es wirklich nur ein Jahr wäre und schlau umgesetzt wird, sehr gut damit leben. Ich denke die meisten Angler könnten das. Niemand will Artensterben unterstützen.

Es sollte aber auch nur ein Jahr bleiben und man müsste viel mehr tun als nur zu verbieten. Biologen können da bestimmt was zu sagen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2021)

Influenza schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Text richtig deute ist nur vom Jahr 2022 die rede?
> Wäre das nicht okay in Kombination mit Maßnahmen wie Babyaale aussetzen?
> Dann hätten ja alle was davon.
> 
> ...


leider hast Du da was falsch verstanden,
Es ist die Rede ab 2022, nicht 2022. das heisst also für immer.
Der Glasaalfang soll auch verboten werden, somit kann auch nicht mit Babyaalen besetzt werden.

Es geht denen darum, das Angeln an sich Stück für Stück zu verbieten.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2021)

Hallo,

die Wissenschaftler vom ICES meinen ein kompletter Fangstopp könnte die Situation verbessern, der DAFV warnt, das würde die Situation noch verschlechtern.

Welche Expertise man für glaubwürdiger hält, wird jeder für sich selber entscheiden müssen

In der Tat wird der Fangstopp vorerst mal ab 2022 gefordert.  Was aber nicht heißt, dass das dann für 2023+ keinesfalls verlängert wird.

Fangstopp würde aber wie gesagt nur in den Gewässern mehr Laichrückkehrer bringen , wo die Aale auch zur Sargassosee abwandern können.

Nachhaltigkeit beim Besatz wäre auch ne Maßnahme zum Bestandsschutz.


----------



## Influenza (12. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Wissenschaftler vom ICES meinen ein kompletter Fangstopp könnte die Situation verbessern, der DAFV warnt, das würde die Situation noch verschlechtern.
> 
> ...



Krasses Thema. Muss ich mich mal rein lesen. Finde es schwer da ne Partei zu übernehmen. Alle Argumente klingen irgendwo logisch.

Welche Expertise hälst du denn für Glaubwüridger?


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2021)

Hallo,


Influenza schrieb:


> Welche Expertise hälst du denn für Glaubwüridger?


Von Extrempositionen halte ich meist eher wenig.

Die Wahrheit liegt oft dazwischen.


----------



## Influenza (12. November 2021)

Genau, sehe ich auch so! 

Hier sind halt zwei Lobbygruppen die wie Dickköpfe versuchen werden Ihre interessen durchzusetzen. Brr Politik. Immer das selbe.

Ich finde ich sollte einfach entscheiden und dann wird das so gemacht! xD


----------



## thanatos (12. November 2021)

mal eine Horrorvision - wenn das Fangverbot so erfolgreich ist wie das bei den Kormoranen
wird dann bald nur noch der Aal unsere Gewässer dominieren - dann ist es aus mit FKK und 
Schwimmen ohne Fausthandschuh - wenn das Verbot erst mal durch ist - aufgehoben wird 
es nie und nimmer .


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2021)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> dann bald nur noch der Aal unsere Gewässer dominieren


Unsere hier nicht, weil die Aale es dorthin auf natürlichem Weg nicht oder nicht mehr schaffen.

Und bei komplettem Fangverbot wird es ja auch keinen Nachschub an Glasaal oder Farmaal mehr geben.


----------



## thanatos (13. November 2021)

naja war ja nicht sooo erst gemeint , den Aal gab es ja schon immer in sehr vielen Gewässern Europas ,
wie ich ja schon erwähnt habe ist er kein Zielfisch von mir , also bin ich ein Gegner jeglicher Besatzmaßnahmen
in natürliche  Gewässer in die er nicht auch selbst gekommen währe ( vielleicht so 10 Stk/ Ha / Jahr wäre vertretbar ) . Das gilt auch für andere Fischarten .
Es gibt ja genug künstliche die überhaupt erst mal besetzt werden müssen . Ja ich weiß es gibt 
Gegenden wo das Verhältnis Angler : Gewässer nicht passt , nein ich missgönne euch nicht euren 
Lieblingsfisch - wenn ich noch Fliegenfischen möchte muß ich auch über 250 Km auf mich nehmen .


----------



## hans albers (13. November 2021)

yap, besatz in gewässer , von wo er nicht abwandern kann,
sollte eingestellt werden, wundert mich ,das das immer noch gemacht wird.


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2021)

Hallo,


hans albers schrieb:


> wundert mich ,das das immer noch gemacht wird.


Da bist Du nicht der einzige.

Aber langsam bewegt sich auch bei uns in der Gegend etwas.

Zumindest in geschlossenen Gewässer wird oft weniger oder gar nicht mehr besetzt.

Früher hieß es noch, dort wären der Besatzkosten  besser investiert, weil die Aale nicht abhauen könnten.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da bist Du nicht der einzige.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

war ja auch so, dass der Aalbesatz vom Staat hoch bezuschusst wurde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> dass der Aalbesatz vom Staat hoch bezuschusst wurde.


Die Zuschüsse aus dem Artenhilfsprogramm gibt es ja nur für Fische, die den Status "gefährdet" haben.

Ich fand es schon immer unlogisch, dass da einerseits der Besatz bezuschusst wurde, aber andererseits keine Bedingungen, wie z.B. Nachhaltigkeit dran geknüpft wurden.

Gibt Bewirtschafter, die sich Besatz "gefährdeter" Arten bezuschussen lassen, aber für diese Fischarten keine Schutzmaßnahmen über die gesetzlichen Mindestregeln hinaus erlassen, nicht mal ne Mengenbegrenzung.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. November 2021)

Wie sieht es den Besatz mit Farmaalen? Überlebensquote ein Vielfaches höher als beim Glasaalbesatz.
Andererseits erzählte mir heute ein Gewässerwart, dass es sich oft um aussortiere kleinwüchsige Männchen handelt, während die schnellwachsenden Weibchen zur Mast aussortiert werden.

Ist da vielleicht etwas dran?


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den Besatz mit Farmaalen? Überlebensquote ein Vielfaches höher als beim Glasaalbesatz.
> Andererseits erzählte mir heute ein Gewässerwart, dass es sich oft um aussortiere kleinwüchsige Männchen handelt, während die schnellwachsenden Weibchen zur Mast aussortiert werden.
> 
> Ist da vielleicht etwas dran?


der Begriff "Farmaal" ist ja schon irreführend.
Schließlich handelt es sich auch hierbei um in Farmen gemästeten Wildaalen.
Da kann ich mir schon sehr gut vorstellen, dass kleinwüchsige Aale aussortiert werden, das sind dann meißtens Männchen


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2021)

Hallo,

Farmaale sind m.W. vorgestreckte Aalbrut mit Längen zwischen 15 -20 cm.

Ob man da das Geschlecht überhaupt schon bestimmen kann?

Beim Satzaal geht das vermutlich schon eher.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war ja auch so, dass der Aalbesatz vom Staat hoch bezuschusst wurde.
> 
> ...



Der Gerstner in Volkach bei Würzburg verkauft Aalbrut für umgerechnet ca. 80 Cent pro Aal. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass nur ca. 20% dieses Aalchen die fangfähige Größe erreichen, sind das beim Besatz 4 Euro pro Aal. Trotzdem wird gekauft. Es gab wohl sogar mehr Nachfrage als Angebot. Gerade die älteren Mitglieder geben lieber 10 € mehr Jahresbeitrag, als auf Aal und Forelle beim Plumpsangeln am Teich zu verzichten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Farmaale sind m.W. vorgestreckte Aalbrut mit Längen zwischen 15 -20 cm.
> 
> Ob





fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Farmaale sind m.W. vorgestreckte Aalbrut mit Längen zwischen 15 -20 cm.
> 
> ...



Auch wichtig: Aalbrut ist nicht gleich Glasaal. Bei Aalbrut hat der Aal ca. 5-8 g Gewicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auch wichtig: Aalbrut ist nicht gleich Glasaal. Bei Aalbrut hat der Aal ca. 5-8 g Gewicht.


Wildfang ist es trotzdem


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wildfang ist es trotzdem


Das ist klar. Ging nur um Preise und Größen. 1kg Glasaal um die 500 € (dieses Jahr waren es wohl 1000 €), 1kg Aalbrut um die 180 €, aber beides halt nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ging nur um Preise und Größen.


Ging schon auch noch drum, ab wann sich beim Aal das Geschlecht überhaupt bildet und bestimmt werden kann.


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gerade die älteren Mitglieder geben lieber 10 € mehr Jahresbeitrag, als auf Aal und Forelle beim Plumpsangeln am Teich zu verzichten.


Forellen lassen sich im Gegensatz zum Aal aber leicht nachproduzieren und fast unbegrenzt beschaffen, Karpfen z.B.  auch.

Wenn dann z.B. mehrere Tonnen Karpfen und ReBo besetzt werden, aber nur wenige Kilogramm Glasaal, das Tageslimit aber 2 Karpfen ,  3 Salmoniden,  3 Aale beträgt, wird sich schon mancher fragen, welche Fischart nun als "gefährdet" gilt.


----------

